# Pedopals.



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

Inspired by a 10 second shoutbox post I give you the pedopals.
Only people I know get to join!

About us: pedo maniacs. that is all. 




Spoiler










-me 





-???





-reserved for tinymonkeyt





-Raika





-???





-???





-???





-???





-???





-???





-reserved for jph??





-???





-???





-???





-agentgamma





-???





-???





-p1ngpong





-???



Pick your character now!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I be the pedo-fox please?

Because I am sly and cunning!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Like a paedophile


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I be


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I be the dog please?


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I request the tiger.


----------



## Law (Nov 16, 2008)

... :/



Spoiler


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 16, 2008)

At least write the actual names next to them. Like Yaoi Cock, Shota Cat, Yuri Bunny, Yiff Fox, etc.

Edit: Law beat me to it!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 16, 2008)

CAN I BE THE YAOI COCK?!

EDIT: I know you know me.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 16, 2008)

i call the cat or the tiger lol.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 16, 2008)

Can i be the cat???p3doneko for radioactive catboy.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2008)

i want to be original kuma bear


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2008)

I wanna be the boar


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## redact (Nov 16, 2008)

can i have the dragon?


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I be the whale?


----------



## Law (Nov 16, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> can i have the dragon?
> 
> I didn't know you were a big fan of Guro.
> 
> QUOTE(ThePinkOne @ Nov 16 2008, 11:23 PM) Can I be the whale?



I wasn't aware that you liked fat chicks, either.


----------



## JPH (Nov 17, 2008)

Though I do not encourage pedophilia, the mouse is quite cute.


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Though I do not encourage smurfia, the mouse is quite cute.



SCAT RAT


----------



## Reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

I CALL THE DRAGON
hey no hogging p3dobear


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> I CALL THE DRAGON
> hey no hogging p3dobear



too late, i already called the dragon


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Dood. 

The horse. 
P1ngp0ng took the fox, so I've gotta be the horse.

plox?


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that dog Tadakichi san?


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

i'm sorry to tell you this soul, but you once again fail at posting an image

imma have take you image posting license, hand it over


----------



## Gore (Nov 17, 2008)

Excuse me, I think I should take the dragon.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

if i cant have the dragon i call whale
if not whale then slowpoke


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

No love for Furry Sheep? Can I be Furry Sheep?
WAIT I WANNA BE THE BOAR. Higher post count = you deserve it more. And my post count > Minox's


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

mwa ha ha

i took the dragon by force


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> mwa ha ha
> 
> i took the dragon by force





Well if it's gonna be *That* kind of party.....


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

Fine. *steals Boar*


----------



## Gore (Nov 17, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> mwa ha ha
> 
> i took the dragon by force


Guro is Japanese for Gore if I remember correctly.
So you still don't own it.


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

There we go, Im now officially a smurfpal.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 17, 2008)

HOLAITSME!! I'M DEFINITELY THE COW: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe Moo!!!


----------



## Man18 (Nov 17, 2008)

Took the cat. I R SHOTA CAT.


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought avatars had to be 100x140 max?


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I thought avatars had to be 100x140 max?


They do but the site resizes.


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

congrats hola, you did a good (i guess there's a first time for everything)
please accept this complimentary tiger


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 17, 2008)

New gbatemp group anyone?


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

costy can have the lion one


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 17, 2008)

I got the yaoi cock from first page. mine.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> I got the yaoi cock from first page. mine.



And it makes your sig 5x more amusing.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Ey could I be the Rabbit?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> Ey could I be the Rabbit?



NO!

You are sad-sack-boy.

Be proud. Embrace the sad-sack-boy image and make it yours.


Edit: I have officially hijacked this thread in Holaitsme's absence. 
*raises his Jolly Roger*


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> BankaiKirby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha lol okayz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wont join!


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, best sig ever


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 17, 2008)

I can has bunny?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Jundeezy said:
			
		

> I can has bunny?




Ehhh....

First you've gotta do the Truffle Shuffle.



Edited. Thanks mercluke


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> - moivegoeshere -



fix'd

edit what movie is that from?  i think i've seen it before


----------



## Osaka (Nov 17, 2008)

I call the sheepy!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 17, 2008)

I bags "awsome" snake.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

BWAHAHA IM TEH DOG!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Updated Member Listing   


Ped0bear  - Holaitsme 
BBW Whale - ThePinkOne
Diaper Monkey - reserved for tinymonkeyt (Isn't she under requested ban, this week?)
Heterodog - Raika
S&M Horse - Vulpes Abnocto
Watersports Pig - War
Futa Cow - Hehe Moo
Guro Dragon - mercluke
Jailbait Lion - Banger
Kuma Ped0bear - Xcalibur
Scat Rat - No longer reserved
Furry Sheep - Osaka
Shota Cat - R4man18
Shota Tiger - Still Up for Grabs
Slowpoke-agentgamma
Vore Snake - Sir-Fritz
Yaoi Cock - Pizzaroo
Yiff Fox - p1ngpong
Yuri Bunny - Jundeezy



@mercluke: It's from "The Goonies"


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL all the images are either moved or deleted.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed, I wanted to be jailbait lion!


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

JB Lion was supposed to be reserved for costy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Fixed, I wanted to be jailbait lion!
> 
> Good call.
> 
> ...



You really think Costello would want to be associated with this?

_Really?_


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why do you think his avie used to be dumbledore - the homosexual elderly male that enjoys the company of a 10yo boy who is just learning how to "play with his wand"?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> why do you think his avie used to be dumbledore - the homosexual elderly male that enjoys the company of a 10yo boy who is just learning how to "play with his wand"?



*LOL* Two points to you.

But JB Lion would likely prefer Hermione


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Which means shota tiger would be better for him anyway.


Also I love how the filter changes it to "smurfbear" should change the color of ped bear to blue


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Do we have an artist in the crew? 

I need someone to make Tentacle Love Cthulhu


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

I want Scat Rat!
Cmon!
Please!


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

Scat rat is JPH's!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> I want Scat Rat!
> Cmon!
> Please!
> 
> ...




He was here, and had the opportunity to claim it, but refused to do so. 
I won't hold a position for someone who isn't gonna join.

With tinymonkeyt gone for the week, I'm seriously considering dropping that reservation, too, 
but for now I'm holding it out of respect for both her, and for Holaitsme, the original leader of the pack.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

where did that tentacle thing appear?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> where did that tentacle thing appear?



I made it up. 

*waves his pirate license*


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

where is the tentacle thing's picture?


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Updated Member Listing WITH PIX!




Spoiler



Ped0bear - Holaitsme - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BBW Whale - ThePinkOne - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diaper Monkey - reserved for tinymonkeyt? - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hetero Dog - Raika - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



S&M Horse - Vulpes Abnocto - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Watersports Pig - War - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Futa Cow - Hehe Moo - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guro Dragon - mercluke - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jailbait Lion - Banger - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kuma Ped0bear - Xcalibur - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scat Rat - BankaiKirby - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Furry Sheep - Osaka - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shota Cat - R4man18 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shota Tiger - Still Up for Grabs - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Slowpoke - agentgamma - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vore Snake - Sir-Fritz - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yaoi Cock - Pizzaroo - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yiff Fox - p1ngpong - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yuri Bunny - Jundeezy - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tentacle Love Cthulhu - reserved for budrow66 - PIX STILL WAITING


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2008)

HALP I R DOING IT RONG

When I try to put it in cp, the address is too long and gets cut off.
When I do it myself, it gets a black background


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> HALP I R DOING IT RONG
> 
> When I try to put it in cp, the address is too long and gets cut off.
> When I do it myself, it gets a black background



Use the picture I posted?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Excellent work, Banger. Thank you. 

Watersports Pig isn't yet working, though.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Shows up for me. Anyone not seeing it?


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

Piggy is not showing up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> where is the tentacle thing's picture?



I've put in a request for it to be created, on another website.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Poor War and a not working watersports pig! Fix'd though with a imageshack picture, tinypic is being anal and imageshack is usually anal as well might need an alternitive. Photobucket is usually blah too


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The adress is too long and gets cut off >____>


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

Shotacat Noitora, Shotatiger Psycoblaster.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

Noitora Shota cat is r4man's...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

R4man18 has Shotacat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just get the tiger.
OR NEL WILL KILL YOU!
Random.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh god... tinypics and their censoring... Someone tell me a place that does not censor pictures like that... and I will re upload them all.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Imageshack Banger!

*Posts merged*

Imageshack Banger!


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

you scat ratty post merger!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

A ped0dog vs a ped0rat!
Who will win *Of course..The one....*


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

imageshack can be the same but ill upload them their, give me a little bit.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Shotacat Noitora, Shotatiger Psycoblaster.



Psychoblaster will have to request that label himself, but I'm all for it.

As for Shota Cat, R4man18 requested/hijacked it a while ago, but if you don't mind sharing it, it's fine with me.
If not, you two have to fight it out in the Thunderdome. *nodnod*


Updated Member Listing


Ped0bear - Holaitsme
BBW Whale - ThePinkOne
Diaper Monkey - reserved for tinymonkeyt (Isn't she under requested ban, this week?)
Hetero Dog - Raika
S&M Horse - Vulpes Abnocto
Watersports Pig - War
Futa Cow - Hehe Moo
Guro Dragon - mercluke
Jailbait Lion - Banger
Kuma Ped0bear - Xcalibur
Scat Rat - BankaiKirby
Furry Sheep - Osaka
Shota Cats - R4man18 / Noitora
Shota Tiger - tentatively reserved for psychoblaster
Slowpoke - agentgamma
Vore Snake - Sir-Fritz
Yaoi Cock - Pizzaroo
Yiff Fox - p1ngpong
Yuri Bunny - Jundeezy
Tentacle Love Cthulhu - reserved for budrow66


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW WE HAVE UPDATE EVERY FEW MINUTES!


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

I shall not share my jail bait lion!!! We need new ped0pals as the list is growing :-/


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

I not sharing dog too!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Me not sharing Rat!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> WOW WE HAVE UPDATE EVERY FEW MINUTES!
> 
> That's how I barrel-roll.
> 
> ...



Don't get cocky or I'll feed you to Vore Snake.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 17, 2008)

So who first are we gonna smurf?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

I have uploaded mine on Photobucket.
You barrel-roll like DK! Mun.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

I uploaded mine on tinypic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> So who first are we gonna smurf?
> 
> BankaiKirby drew the short straw.
> You'll find him in the port-o-toilet, wading in the blue water.
> ...



Yes, but it didn't seem to work. 
Have you got anywhere else you can try?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 17, 2008)

HEHEHE. I'll bring the extra yummy candy...


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

mwhahaha the filter got to him!!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

What happened to Muahayhay?
My straw RAWR!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> HEHEHE. I'll bring the extra yummy candy...




I thought he _was_ the extra yummy candy.
After all, the blue water is scented like cotton-candy. 
(aka fairy-floss, for the Aussies)


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Can our second target be the mall?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Then It will be the Sharks FIREZ


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 17, 2008)

Or, the swimmng pool?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Can our second target be the mall?



Are you planning to stake out The Limited Too?
Cause I'll be at Hot Topic.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Or a swimming pool in the mall!!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 17, 2008)

This is getting better and better!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Or a swimming pool in the mall!!




Why not?

We can go here, or here.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

I say mall of america, I am sure their will be a lot of lionising for myself.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> I say mall of america, I am sure their will be a lot of lionising for myself.



Gives new meaning to "Swimming with sharks".


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

*PEDOBEAR
and the PEDOS of the UNIVERSE*


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh? Challengers?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 17, 2008)

This is wrong in so many levels..


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 17, 2008)

Not for us it isnt hehe


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Noitora Shota cat is r4man's...


Nope I totally own it.
Take it from me if you can.


----------



## Frog (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 that Noity should be Shota Cat.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 17, 2008)

Are there yaoi cock fights in mall of america? I DON'T THINK SO!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 17, 2008)

Can I have the sheep?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Can I have the sheep?



You'd have to share it/fight over it with Osaka.
And quite frankly, osaka is more worthy.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 17, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is shota cat. me and noitora are sharing it. 

I called the tiger/cat but figured someone else would want the tiger so I took the cat. i dont care to share if he wants to use it 2 no biggie.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rabbit is fine too if I don't get the sheep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if I won't get the rabbit, then I' ll just take something that isn't taken already.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> The rabbit is fine too if I don't get the sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhhh, I think the bunny is better for you.


Updated Member Listing


Ped0bear - Holaitsme
BBW Whale - ThePinkOne
Diaper Monkey - reserved for tinymonkeyt (Isn't she under requested ban, this week?)
Hetero Dog - Raika
S&M Horse - Vulpes Abnocto
Watersports Pig - War
Futa Cow - Hehe Moo
Guro Dragon - mercluke
Jailbait Lion - Banger
Kuma Ped0bear - Xcalibur
Scat Rat - BankaiKirby
Furry Sheep - Osaka
Shota Cats - R4man18 / Noitora
Shota Tiger - tentatively reserved for psychoblaster
Slowpoke - agentgamma
Vore Snake - Sir-Fritz
Yaoi Cock - Pizzaroo
Yiff Fox - p1ngpong
Yuri Bunny - Jundeezy / oliebol
Tentacle Love Cthulhu - reserved for budrow66


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War has spoken  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But we'll share it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> War has spoken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! That's the ped0*pal* spirit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get in the furpile and feel the love.


EDIT: Can't wait to see Holaitsme's reaction when he gets back here.
He created a monster.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 17, 2008)

i am a sheep i have dominance over this as i am welsh
and according to 12 year old nerds i shag them


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i am a sheep i have dominance over this as i am welsh
> *and according to 12 year old nerds i shag them*



It's called "Furry Sheep" for a reason.

Yiff yiff.


----------



## Costello (Nov 17, 2008)

pedobear = 4chan + pedophilia ...

seriously GBAtemp, you're better than this.

you can keep your silly avatars but one more topic about this meme and the EOF/TA gets shut off.


----------

